# Sophielein vs. Sophiechen (-chen vs. -lein)



## HilfswilligerGenosse

Ein anderer Thread beinhaltete ein Zitat, wo ein (kleines) Kind namens Sophie "Sophielein" genannt wurde. 

Ist dies so üblich? Würde man nicht eher "Sophiechen" sagen? Oder gibt es für -lein vs. -chen keine festen Regeln?


----------



## Hutschi

Es hängt sehr von der Gegend ab.
Wo ich herstamme, im südlichen Thüringer Wald, werden sehr oft die "lein"-Formen verwendet, aber oft zu "-le" oder "-la" verkürzt. Sophie'le. Berndle, Berndla. (Das sind umgangssprachliche dialektbeeinflusste Formen.)
Im Norden, glaube ich, sind die "-chen"-Formen häufiger.

Die Krönung sind Kombinationen. Mein Onkel (auch aus Thüringen) bildete (mit einem anderen Namen) "Sophieleinchen". (Er nannte mich "Berndilein". Scherzhaft wurde daraus: "Berndilinoleinchen".)

Hier ist zusätzlich die "i"-Koseform (die auch sehr häufig ist) und "lein"->"lin" vorhanden.

Es gibt hier keine feste Regel aber mehr Formen.

Ich selber würde Sophiechen eher nicht sagen, aus klanglichen Gründen. Aber das ist nicht allgemeingültig.

In einigen Fällen kann die Bedeutung unterschiedlich sein.

Kindchen
Kindlein
Beide sind Koseformen für "kleines Kind".
Aber nur "Kindchen" wird als Anrede verwendet, um zum Beispiel Kritik zu üben.
_Komm mal her, Kindchen! Was hast du da schon wieder angestellt?_

Die "i-"Form wird häufig auch in Spitznamen verwendet: Hutschi. Diese funktioniert nicht bei Sophie, denn das endet bereits auf den Laut "i".

Edit:
Ich habe als Quelle gefunden: Diminutiv – Wikipedia
Da gibt es mehr Beispiele.

Eine relativ ausführliche Untersuchung ist hier: publish.UP Über Fritz und andere Auslaufmodelle : ein Beitrag zur Lingologie, als pdf herunterladbar.


----------



## Kajjo

HilfswilligerGenosse said:


> Oder gibt es für -lein vs. -chen keine festen Regeln?


 Diese Aussage ist die zentrale Antwort. Es gibt keine festen Regeln, sondern mehr Gewohnheiten, die regional verschieden sind. Oftmals zählt vor allem der Klang.

Persönlich empfinde ich "-chen" fast immer als die üblichere und definitiv die aktuell produktivere Version und "-lein" oft als altmodisch bis märchenhaft. Es sind eher Ausnahmen, in denen "-lein"-Formen noch produktiv sind.

Da neben "-chen" und "-lein" auch "-i" eine Diminutiv-Form darstellt, empfinde ich im konkreten Beispiel von "Sophie" beide genannten Diminutiv-Formen als wenig wohlklingend und eher seltsam.


----------



## Frieder

In Österreich würde man _Soferl_ sagen .

Aber ich kenne nur die Formen
Marie - Mariechen
Sophie - Sophiechen



Kajjo said:


> Persönlich empfinde ich "-chen" fast immer als die üblichere und definitiv die aktuell produktivere Version und "-lein" oft als altmodisch bis märchenhaft.



Dem stimme ich zu: _-lein_ kommt langsam aus der Mode.


----------



## Hutschi

"-chen" klingt allerdings neutraler und unpersönlicher.  
In einer Richtung stimme ich aber zu: die "lein"-Formen klingen märchenhafter, für mich wärmer. Das ist aber sicher bei anderen anders. Je weiter ich im Norden bin, um so seltener wird die "lein"-Form. Dafür kommt die "-chen" und die "ke"-Form dazu: "Männeke".

Meine Oma hieß Marie, als Diminutiv war es "Mariele", genannt wurde sie im Ort aber die Köhlersch-Wernersch-Marie. 

Bei Oma kenne ich Omi und Omilein. Aber "Omachen" kenne ich nicht.


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> unpersönlicher... für mich wärmer


Das ist aber nun wirklich deine rein subjektive Ansicht, die wohl stark dialektal gefärbt ist. Diminutiva auf "-chen" wirken auf die meisten Menschen niedlich und süß, genau deswegen verwendet man sie ja und deswegen ist "-chen" derzeit auch sehr produktiv.



Hutschi said:


> Bei Oma kenne ich Omi und Omilein. Aber "Omachen" kenne ich nicht


Ich kenne nur Oma/Omi. Aber du sprichst hier einen Punkt an, der gewiss bei der Ableitung von Diminutiva eine wesentliche Rolle spielt, nämlich wie das neue Wort klingt und wie gut es aussprechbar ist.


----------



## Hutschi

Kajjo said:


> ...
> 
> Ich kenne nur Oma/Omi. Aber du sprichst hier einen Punkt an, der gewiss bei der Ableitung von Diminutiva eine wesentliche Rolle spielt, nämlich wie das neue Wort klingt und wie gut es aussprechbar ist.



Und das hängt stark von der Prägung und Umgebung ab.



> Diminutiva auf "-chen" wirken auf die meisten Menschen niedlich und süß,


Wie es auf die meisten Menschen wirkt, weiß ich nicht. Ich kann nur sagen, wie ich empfinde, dass es auf die Menschen wirkt, die ich kenne, und wie diese es verwenden. Und da stelle ich einen deutlichen Nord-Süd-Unterschied fest. 

Deiner Antwort in #3 stimme ich vollständig zu. Sie sagt schon das Wesentliche.


----------



## Frieder

Hutschi said:


> Aber "Omachen" kenne ich nicht.


Ich schon. Hier im Ruhrgebiet heißt das _Ömmaken_ und ist eine liebevolle Bezeichnung für hochbetagte Damen.


----------



## Hutschi

Mädchen (Pl.) «  atlas-alltagssprache
Mädchen (Sprachatlas, Verbreitung der Diminutivformen)

Es korrespondiert wahrscheinlich auch zu den Formen bei Namen in Näherung.

(edit) PS: _Ömmaken *klingt *_gut.


----------



## Alemanita

Kajjo said:


> Das ist aber nun wirklich deine rein subjektive Ansicht, die wohl stark dialektal gefärbt ist. Diminutiva auf "-chen" wirken auf die meisten Menschen niedlich und süß, genau deswegen verwendet man sie ja und deswegen ist "-chen" derzeit auch sehr produktiv.


Auf die meisten Menschen hier in Süddeutschland, konkreter in Franken (ca. 4 Mio Einwohner), wirken die Formen auf "-chen" stark "preußisch-dialektal" (wenn ich das mal so nennen darf) gefärbt und nicht süß. Hier spricht man von Mad*la*, Weck*le *(oder sollte ich lieber schreiben: Weggle), Glöhsbrögge*li* (Kloßbröckchen=eine Speise) usw. (Wobei -la, -le, -li dem nördlicheren -chen, -ken entsprechen). Ich glaube, es ist wie Hutschi sagt: ein Nord-Süd-Unterschied!
Edit. Zur Erklärung: Madla = Mädchen; Weggle= Brötchen; Bröggeli=Bröckchen.


----------



## bearded

Eine Nebenfrage bezüglich der Aussprache:
Marie und Sophie werden wohl immer 'marii' und 'sofii' ausgesprochen. Aber beim Diminutiv -chen bleibt es immer noch so oder taucht in der Aussprache ein e auf? Ich bin mir fast sicher, dass ich irgendwo in Deutschland Aussprachen wie _Marii*e*chen _und _Sophii*e*chen _gehört habe. Ist dies nur regional oder üblich und gar regelmäßig? Ich kenne übrigens in Bayern eine 'Marienapotheke' (aber das ist vielleicht eine andere Geschichte).


----------



## Kajjo

Alemanita said:


> Hier spricht man von Mad*la*, Weck*le *(oder sollte ich lieber schreiben: Weggle), Glöhsbrögge*li*


Das wiederum ist grober Dialekt und keinesfalls Standarddeutsch. Dialekt wird hier doch gar nicht diskutiert.


----------



## Kajjo

bearded said:


> Marie und Sophie werden wohl immer 'marii' und 'sofii' ausgesprochen.


Nein, eigentlich nicht.

Marie [ma 'ri:]


----------



## Hutschi

Die Variante mit Diphtong-Aussprache "... ijen" wäre bei Sophiechen regional (oder vielleicht eine zusätzliche Kosseform?).
Bei 'Marienapotheke' denke ich aber, sie ist überregional "Marijen".
Allerdings ist es nicht eindeutig. Es gibt eine Anzahl von Wörtern, bei denen beide Varianten bestehen.
Analog fällt mir ein Orchidee. (Aussprache: langes e vs. eje)

Edit:
PS: Dabei ist auch 'Marienapotheke' mit langem "i" überregional.


----------



## bearded

Kajjo said:


> Marie [ma 'ri:]


Ja, das hab ich gemeint, sorry.


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> Bei 'Marienapotheke' denke ich aber, sie ist überregional "Marijen".


Ich weiß nicht genau, was du mit dem "j" andeuten willst. Ein "j" kommt definitiv nicht vor in der Aussprache von Marienapotheke/Marienerscheinung und so weiter, aber selbstverständlich werden diese Wörter mit zwei Silben gesprochen..

[ma 'ri: ən]-...


----------



## Hutschi

Ich will andeuten, dass "ie" zweisilbig gesprochen wird. Das "j" habe ich für den entsprechenden Gleitlaut zwischen "i" und "e" eingesetzt.
Also [ma 'ri: ən] mit Gleitlaut statt Glottal-Stop, der auch möglich wäre. Ich weiß nicht, wie ich es in IPA formulieren kann.

Es kann aber auch "ie" als langes "i" ausgesprochen werden.

Bei "Marie" wird es nur als langes "i" gesprochen.
Bei "Marienapotheke" sind beide Varianten möglich. Ebenso bei "Sophienapotheke" und ähnlichen Zusammensetzungen.


----------



## bearded

Kajjo said:


> selbstverständlich werden diese Wörter mit zwei Silben gesprochen..


Ich würde gerne Deine Antwort/Meinung zum möglicherweise bei der Aussprache von 'Mariechen' und 'Sophiechen' vorhandenen e lesen. Danke im Voraus.


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> habe ich für den entsprechenden Gleitlaut zwischen "i" und "e" eingesetzt. Also [ma 'ri: ən] mit Gleitlaut statt Glottal-Stop, der auch möglich wäre


 OK, da stimme ich dir zu. Typischerweise wird kein Glottal-Stop gesprochen. Ich weiß leider auch nicht, wie man die beiden Fälle in IPA unterscheidet. Vielleicht mag @berndf dazu was sagen.


bearded said:


> 'Mariechen' und 'Sophiechen'


[ma 'ri: chen] DREI Silben, kein -e-.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Also [ma 'ri: ən] mit Gleitlaut statt Glottal-Stop, der auch möglich wäre. Ich weiß nicht, wie ich es in IPA formulieren kann.


Es reicht, wenn du ein Silbentrenner (".") einfügst:[ma'ri:.ən].


----------



## Hutschi

> Es reicht, wenn du ein Silbentrenner (".") einfügst:[ma'ri:.ən].


Danke.

Wie würde es norddeutsch mit "Marieken" aussehen? Ich vermute, dass der "Wohlklang" eine Rolle spielt.
Und gibt es "Sophieken"?


----------



## berndf

Die Diminutivendung_ -ken_ kommt eigentlich nur in Übergangsdialekten zum Mitteldeutschen vor. Der niederdeutsche Diminutiv ist _Marike_ und _Sophike_.


----------



## Hutschi

Danke.


----------



## HilfswilligerGenosse

Danke. Scheint wohl regional unterschiedlich zu sein...


----------



## Schmizzkazz

HilfswilligerGenosse said:


> Danke. Scheint wohl regional unterschiedlich zu sein...



So ist es!

Und ich bin auch ein -lein-Sager.

Außerdem ist -lein praktischer, wenn das Wort davor auf -ch endet.

Bächlein klingt besser als Bächchen.


----------



## Alemanita

Schmizzkazz said:


> Bächlein klingt besser als Bächchen.



Zu diesem "Problem" hat der Volksmund bereits eine Lösung: Bächelchen. 
Auch für Wagen = Wägelchen.
Ich bin zwar kein -lein-Sager, aber umzingelt davon und genieße die Vielfalt der deutschen Sprache.


----------



## Schmizzkazz

Alemanita said:


> Ich bin zwar kein -lein-Sager, aber umzingelt davon und genieße die Vielfalt der deutschen Sprache.



Ich bin ein -lein-Sager, und genieße die Vielfalt der  deutschen Sprache auch sehr.

<...>


----------



## Kajjo

Schmizzkazz said:


> Bächlein klingt besser als Bächchen.


Dem stimme ich zu. Beide Diminutivformen sind ja noch produktiv und korrekt. Jedoch ist die heute im Standarddeutschen üblichere Form die auf -chen, während -lein häufig altmodischer oder märchenhafter klingt. 

Dass bei Wörtern auf -ch die Diminutivbildung auf -chen weniger schön ist und sich -lein schon rein vom Klang her anbietet, ist sicherlich zweifelsfrei richtig. Gleichwohl existieren bei etlichen Wörtern beide Formen.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Jedoch ist die heute im Standarddeutschen üblichere Form die auf -chen, während -lein häufig altmodischer oder märchenhafter klingt.


Bei so subjektiven Dingen, ist es kaum möglich von einem Standard zu sprechen. Da kann jeder nur für sich selbst und sein soziales Umfeld reden.


----------



## Schmizzkazz

Kajjo said:


> Beide Diminutivformen sind ja noch produktiv und korrekt. Jedoch ist die heute im Standarddeutschen üblichere Form die auf -chen, während -lein häufig altmodischer oder märchenhafter klingt.



Oder auch "südddeutscher".

Was sie in den Augen und Ohren mancher norddeutscher  Leute wohl als leicht vertrottelt disqualifiziert - if I may say so.


----------



## Alemanita

Kajjo said:


> Beide Diminutivformen sind ja noch produktiv und korrekt. Jedoch ist die heute im Standarddeutschen üblichere Form die auf -chen



Gibt es dazu irgendwelche Veröffentlichungen? Untersuchungen von Unis, Forschungen?
Für mich ist auch faszinierend, dass es sowohl den Familiennamen Schmidtchen als auch den Nachnamen Schmidtlein gibt. Bestimmt gibt es Graphiken mit der Verteilung dieser Nachnamen im deutschen Sprachraum. Ebenfalls häufig im Süddeutschen findet man Weichlein, Röckelein, Dennerlein ...


----------



## Hutschi

Ich habe hier etwas gefunden: https://core.ac.uk/download/pdf/11553105.pdf
HEINRIC H TIEFENBAC H -CHEN UN D -LEIN Überlegungen zu Problemen des sprachgeographischen Befundes und seiner sprachhistorischen Deutung

Die Karte zu Namen ist aber zum Teil schon nach einem sehr alten Sprachstand.


----------



## Alemanita

Fantastisch! Danke, Hutschi! Das sind ja hochinteressante Karten, die den damaligen Stand wiedergeben. Jetzt brauchen wir nur noch neuere Forschungen, die Kajjos Äußerung, "die heute im Standarddeutschen *üblichere* Form (ist) die auf -chen" untermauern.
Ich werde mich sofort in die Lektüre stürzen.


----------



## Hutschi

Bei Namen ist ja die Bedeutung im Prinzip gleich. Bei anderen Wörtern gibt es Unterschiede.

Beispiele:

Mädchen - neutral, sehr verschiedene Bedeutungen von kleines Kind bis Freundin. Diminutivfunktion tritt durch Bedeutungswandel zurück.
Mädlein - nur kleines Kind.

Frauchen (Kosenamen für Frau) - kaum noch verwendet (vielleicht regional?)
Fräulein - bis in die 1970er Jahre  neutral für unverheiratete Frau, meist für unverheiratete junge Frau, Teil der Anrede, heute aus dem Sprachgebrauch fast verschwunden, vielleicht verwenden es noch sehr alte Leute ...


----------



## Kajjo

Alemanita said:


> ie Kajjos Äußerung, "die heute im Standarddeutschen *üblichere* Form (ist) die auf -chen" untermauern.


http://www.deutschunddeutlich.de/contentLD/GD/GSt93dDiminutiv.pdf

Zitat: "Die Endung -LEIN ist nicht mehr produktiv, wie Sprachforscher sagen. Das heißt, neue Wörter werden damit kaum mehr gebildet. Im Süden des deutschen Sprachraums ist -lein aber nach wie vor lebendig in seinen lokalen Varianten."

Aber auch: "Im Schriftdeutschen ist -lein noch in Gebrauch bei Wörtern, die auf -ch und -che enden - aus naheliegenden Gründen" -- siehe #28.


----------



## Hutschi

Das betrifft aber nicht die Koseform. Zumindest nimmt Deine Quelle sie aus. Sie wird in einem extra Abschnitt behandelt.
Zumindest hier ist die im Süden noch produktiv, denke ich.
Edit - Ausnahme genauer beschrieben.


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> Zumindest nimmt Deine Quelle sie aus.


Kannst du das erklären? Woher nimmst du das?


----------



## Hutschi

Ich war zu langsam. Ich habe es oben in der Zwischenzeit ergänzt.
Wenn neue Vornamen als Koseform verwendet werden, wird die lokale Methode verwendet.


----------



## Alemanita

Kajjo said:


> http://www.deutschunddeutlich.de/contentLD/GD/GSt93dDiminutiv.pdf



Vielen Dank für die Antwort.

Eine sehr informative Seite von einem Deutschlehrer aus der Schweiz!


----------

